# SUCHE NORCO TRUAX RAHMEN!!



## uetbez (25. Juni 2014)

Suche norco Truax Rahmen.
In Größe S oder M!

Würde es gerne gegen mein derzeitiges Haibike zone 7.0RC Rahmen tauschen.

Gerne kaufe ich den rahmen aber auch so ab, wenn man sich beim Preis einig wird!!

Also meldet euch wenn ihr noch nen rahmen in der ecke habt!!!
Oder wenn ihr wisst, wo ich NUR den rahmen bekomme, bitte auch melden!!!

Gruß
Christopher


----------



## Spielzeug (25. Juni 2014)

hier: http://www.traildevils.ch/marketentry.php?eid=79300 

ist aber in Chur - Schweiz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uetbez (25. Juni 2014)

Den habe ich auch schon gefunden und angeschrieben  danke dir !!


----------



## Merge (5. November 2014)

Du suchst nicht zufällig noch?


----------

